# Sonos Playbar to stream any and all music wirelessly to your home entertainment system in HiFi



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Sonos today announced their new wireless HiFi system, that is set to release on March 5th. They are now bringing their "wireless HiFi approach to home theater," says CEO of Sonos, Inc. John MacFarlane. He continues to say that this will give you "access to the world's music in a radically simple way."








Without the need for a subwoofer or speaker wire attachment, it can fit into any home theater setup very easily. It boasts automatic adjustments for EQ and channel orientation with it's in-built sensors, further allowing it to sit almost anywhere, above, below or on the TV.

The Playbar contains nine speakers, each being amplified individually. For the deep and rich low-frequency sounds it houses six mid-woofers. And for the high-frequency detail it contains three tweeters inside. The speaker system prides on not just louder, but much clearer sound.








The brain of the Playbar is a Linux-based computer system powered by the 800Mhz Motorola PowerPC chip with gobs of RAM and NAND storage. It includes two enterprise-grade WiFi radios (both 2.4 and 5Ghz) and three antennas to allow all Sonos equipment to communicate with eachother.

*Access to all music on Earth*

The Playbar comes pre-loaded with 100,000 radio stations, shows and podcasts, available for free.

Also released was a software update, available for free, for the Sonos Wireless HiFi System. Now at version 4, the Sonos Favorites feature gives us one-touch access to music from any of the music sources including our personal music library, radio stations and streaming services like Spotify, iTunes, SiriusXM, Amazon Cloud Player, Songl, TuneInm WiMP, Deezer, Pandora and more. It also provides access to DRM-free tracks from services across the Web.








You can also gain access to your local network connected music devices (libraries stored on PCs, Macs for example) from the Playbar.

*Control the Sonos Playbar Music System with your smartphone, TV remote and more*

Remote control of the Playbar can be done using a free smartphone app for Android and iOS devices, as well as for PC or Mac. Volume control and muting can also be done with a standard TV remote. To bring the system up to a 5.1 home theater surround sound experience, the Playbar can naturally be paired with the Sonos SUB and a pair of PLAY:3s to behave as the wireless surround speakers. There is a "night mode" feature that boosts the clarity of the sound when listened to at lower volumes.

All sources connected to the television can pump sound through the Playbar. These include but are not limited to cable and satellite feeds, Bluray players, plus video game consoles. This is all through one single optical input on the back of the Playbar. Common audio formats including Dolby Digital 2.0 and 5.1, as well as PCM can be played back.

At around $700 will the Sonos Playbar make into your home theater system?

See it in action below:


----------

